# Hello From Italy



## Drewza (26 d ago)

Hello and welcome


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi; I'm looking forwards to two months in the Brenta Dolomites (Superskirama) in the new year. Travelling by camper.


----------

